# Would you sign this release form?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't 1. sign that at all. Tell them if they don't reimburse you in entirety, you will sue. 2. I wouldn't have taken my dog a 2nd time to a vet that screwed her up so badly in the first place and have confidence in what they say. Please make an appointment like, tomorrow with a new vet for a second opinion. Try to do a web search for vets with good patient comments. I would seriously seriously seriously take her to another vet - maybe even a specialist as soon as humanly possible.


PS - Okay I'm reading this again and somewhat confused - the people who want to you to sign the form are not the vets that messed her up in the first place? Or, are they the vets that messed up the operation? I see that you didn't take her back to the emergency clinic. If this is from the last vet school who did exploratory and didn't have their hands on her before now, well, they might just be trying to cover themselves for finding something there is a good chance they couldn't fix in time. 

I am sorry you've both been facing such a hard time - your pup is young and has that going for her. I still would take her in to have her checked asap by either a. a vet you trust or b. the vet school that did the last operation.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

--------------------------------


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not sign anything and tell them you want reimbursement for all the expenses from their screw-ups. And if you need to, I would contact an attorney. They need to be held accountable. That is why they are pushing you to sign the paper because they know they are in the wrong. I would tell them to stick that paper where the sun dont shine and come back with the money to pay all your vet bills.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What momtomax said, both posts.

Is it the original vet or Michigan State that wants you to sign the release?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

FWIW, some people and pets are more prone to developing adhesions post-op. It's the fault of the surgeon, it's the result of the patient's body response to organs being touched and moved around during surgery. It can happen to the best surgeons and the healthiest people.

Were the intestines opened during surgery? It always makes the surgery more risky for infection, though most surgeons flush out the abdomen with lots and lots and lots of fluid. 

Positive thoughts for your dog to recover.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If it is from the original vets who messed up the surgery, don't sign the paper but don't give it back either. Hold onto it as evidence if you need it.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Its not even properly legally written plus it leaves you open to NEVER sue them so in the case you do stay with them and they mess up again, by signing this it actually takes away any possibility of legal action later away. I know Canadian laws will be different from American so my best suggestion is do *NOT* sign *anything* at all, take it all to a lawyer who has a background in this and get their advice. Personally if your looking at potentially losing your dog because of their ****up then no way should you be held responsible for the money of all that ontop of the emotional loss. Frankly the way its written is really dumb, my moms background is law and I've helped and grown up around legal documents and etc and from what you posted its the most words to cause confusion. They may tell you "oh its just for this" but I can tell you for sure if you do sign it you are taking away all possible suits against them. My advice is get your dog away from them asap, get him into a smart vet to make sure they haven't done anymore damage, see a lawyer and sue them all for all medical costs after first surgery, pain and suffering and legal costs. 

If I were in your shoes my first step if the dog is having issues breathing is get her into an animal hospital asap, tell them what is going on and ask them for advice and help on what your options are for helping your dog. Maybe they can give you a name or place to go for legal advice or a nonprofit organization. The most important thing is to get your dog cared for and keep him (her?) away from that vet practice! 

Thats all my opinion, hope your pup is okay! Give her hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have any other advice than what has already been given, but I wanted to wish your pup a speedy recovery.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Would I sign? Oh heck, no. GoldenSummer and all the others here have given you the best advice. It's beyond urgent that you get your pup into a good vet immediately. After that, call a lawyer.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Absolutely not. It would seem to me there is a reason they are trying to cover their butts, and I'd hate for you to be in the position of not being able to do anything about it were something to go (even more) terribly wrong with your pup.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

To clarify. The Animal Hospital here in Michigan is the one who did the first initial surgery for pyometra. No the intestines weren't involved. The surgery was just an emergency spay. She didn't recover after the spay surgery. The Animal Hospital kept saying she'd pull thru, just had hormones left over, like a woman would, etc. My own personal vet ran a battery of tests and a grand later, no answers. I then drove 2 hours to Michigan State Animal Hospital. They couldn't figure it out, just that the ultrasounds of the abdomen and stomach didn't look good. They said she had stump pyometra, which meant the original surgeon didn't take all of the infected uterus out. So spayed girls can still get pyometra and die.... yup.... google it... scarey but true.

So, Michigan State University wanted $4,000 to do the exploratory surgery.

I brought her home to my vet to have her do the surgery. She said I needed a board certified surgeon, and the only one in the area was the female surgeon at this Animal Hospital that did the original surgery.

So I called around to all the vets in my area asking if anyone could help and they all said they trusted this woman surgeon at this animal hospital. So I called the Animal Hospital - and BEGGED this woman surgeon to look in my dog. The office manger agreed and said they'd take care of it... since obviously Michigan State University was now saying they did something wrong.

Well, this female surgeon - from the same Animal Hospital - did the exploratory surgery. Found everything wrapped around each other - intestines were stuck to the stomach - and uterine stump and ovarian peddicules. She said there were pus pockets on the uterine peddicules bigger than her fists. she said it was a complete mess inside of her.. and she had to cut everything apart inside of my girl. The new female surgeon from the same animal hospital said she doesn't know what caused it.... (of course not, she wouldn't nark on her colleague) but that she thinks she fixed it, and now it's up to Princess to pull through, but it's going to be a long hard road of recovery... 

Well, go back to the surgeon who did the first surgery - he said her insides were beautiful, nothing wrong. That in FACT when he spayed her, her uterus was fully intact and there were only pockets of pus, which isn't a typical pyometra... her pockets of pus were walled off - and no perforation. A pyo is a huge uterus ready to burst or one that has already burst.... 

So both surgeons are from the same animal hospital. One is a board certified soft tissue surgeon - who only does complex surgeries on certain days. the other is just a dvm who works the night shift.. and obviously didn't know what he was doing.

I never threatened, or said anything - all I did was cry and say please fix my dog.... I've spent thousands apon thousands and I can't afford to pay MSU money to fix what they messed up in the first place.

Then they said I owe them money , then they change their tune and say Oh no, you don't owe us money - AS LONG AS YOU SIGN THIS WAIVER. But remember, they already have all of my money from the first appt and first surgery.... the office manager said she would apply everything I paid for the first surgery for the second surgery... so it was a wash, but in addition to that - I had to sign this waiver.

They weren't going to give me my dog tonight until I signed this waiver..... they actually wouldn't even let me see my dog. Nor did they give me the records... I did leave with my dog, and a copy of the contract to sign... and that was it..... they wouldn't give me anything else.

I feel they should refund ALL of my money - plus the money I had to pay my vet and Michigan State University too..... I didn't have that thought cross my mind until they tried to force me to sign this waiver..... I am just in shock... 
and my dog may still not make it.
She's so sick.

I'm going to try and get her in to see someone for another opinion, but the ONLY animal hospital in our area is the one I went to that botched the first surgery my dog had. All of the area vets leave this vets # on the machines for after hour emergencies at night and on weekends.

You know, honestly - the vets themselves have been VERY SWEET to me, caring towards me, (at least to my face) but say they have nothing to do with what the owner and office manager are trying to do to me.

The office manager told me today on the phone that my dog was eating like crazy and drinking and happy and ready to come home. I picked up a lethargic dog who could barely walk straight, panting, and wheezing. I asked the vet tech who walked with me out to the car if she ate, and she said NOPE, she hasn't ate a single thing - that the office manager lied to me. The vet who did the original surgery came outside and apologized again for everything and said he feels really bad and is kicking himself for not doing certain things..... I mean he seems really sincere, but still....

I just feel the right thing to do is refund all of my money and do what is possible to help heal my dog. I've never been mean or threatening to anyone... And the only reason I went back to them is because I thought they were going to do the right thing by fixing my dog... they didn't tell me BEFORE the 2nd surgery they were going to charge me a dime..... they only figured out what they were going to do after the fact.

I also found out this office manager and owner own 6 other clinics here in my town... scarey!!!!

But again, they are saying if I dont sign the form, they are coming after me for the $1,500 - but again I didn't get an estimate, or anything before this second surgery. All I was told is that they would take care of me.....and that's it.....

I dont even know what type of an attorney to ask about all of this???

I need prayers though... that's for sure...... my poor dog is sooooo sick and in so much pain...... she's on tylenol with codeine, but it doesn't seem to help her pain.
She's on cipro and flagyl too.... 1000 mg of both....

She wont eat - she is so lethargic...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm SOOOOOO sorry. I have no advice just wanted to give you a virtual hug. I REALLY wish I knew something that could help you. Maybe look for another vet office farther away that is not connected to this one in any way.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My heart goes out to you...what a horrible thing to have had happen! I can't believe they tried to deny you access to your dog (seems like it should be illegal, if it isn't already). Get an attorney.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You do need to understand that Pyometra makes it difficult surgery, it is not easy and is not a simple spay. It can become very complicated. There are a lot of dogs who do not survive Pyometra. The dog has a major infection (Pyometra) and it has just undergone major surgery. It's not going to feel real spunky for a few days. 


Obviously, the first Vet got into something he really wasn't prepared for. That is why the office manager created that agreement (which you should not sign by the way), they're ducking for cover. They know full well that errors were made. If they're aware that you contacted other Veterinary professionals regarding the case, they also know that the State Licensing Board may soon be asking some rather pointed questions. 


As far as the billing goes, both the office and yourself have to be fair with each other. You paid for the services of a competent Veterinarian and in the case of the first procedure, that is not what you received. The additional exams and subsequent procedure are the result of errors committed during the first surgery. Billing you for all of the exams and procedures isn't fair. 


On the other hand they did save your dogs' life. They are entitled to compensation for the “competent services” they provided. I would try to work with them to arrive at an amount that is fair for both sides. 


If they are unwilling to discuss the situation you always have the option to take legal action.


By the way do not give the dog Tylenol in any form.


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you sure your dog is on Tylenol with codeine? From my knowledge dogs can't take tylenol. I am praying for your dog this is just terrible. They are all trying to cover their butts trust me. Try to get your dog to another vet and then just call any lawyer and explain what's going on. They will let you know if you have a case (I am positive you do) If they can take the case or advise you of someone who will. Usually first consultation is free and most will work payment plans with you. I think in this case a lawyer will advise you to sue and they will take a percent of what you get. Please just call lawyers out of the phone book and look into the Tylenol dogs should not take that or Aleve. I am keeping you and your dog in my prayers!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Swampcollie, that's up in the air yet. When the OP's dog is eating and drinking and feeling mostly back to herself, THEN they've saved the OP's dog. I feel so bad for you and your dog. I am hoping you did not sign that waiver. Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gosh, I feel so bad for you. I'm praying for you and your dog. Please contact a lawyer or maybe even a local television news channel that helps people when they need major help. Good luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so worried about your baby. I hope she is improving overnight.

I know the expense is bad, but if she doesn't look better today I would be taking her to the university vet for more help if it were me. As bad as the cost and threat of having to sign that form is, right now all that is important is getting her well. 

I hope we hear from the OP soon about how she's doing.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Princess is still not doing well. I got her to eat a few slices of turkey - she's still wheezing and breathing funny. She's miserable.
And yes, she's on acetametaphin with codeine.... 30 mg... 3 pills a day.
That's what they gave me.

And for the poster who mentioned fair payment.... They didn't save my dog. My dog was pretty much cut up and mangled on on the inside from the first surgery. The first surgeon even told me that she wasn't bad like a normal pyometra case. They said in fact, she didn't have the classic symptoms and when they opened her up - her uterus wasn't engorged with pus, it was just a "few" pockets of pus - and nothing else was affected. So he said it was "beautiful" and I quote inside of her... so he doesn't really KNOW what made her sick... they said pyometra, but he wasn't really sure once he got inside of her and removed the uterus.
He left her ovarian tissue behind and remnants of uterus, and oh by the way - did I mention he did a gastropexy on her, without my permission? And said he did it as a favor??? And didn't charge me for it...
Oh how kind! 

I spent thousands on additional opinions.... They've already charged me for their services to botch her in the first place....

And then when I've never said an ill thing about them or to them, and have been nothing but kind and compassionate to these people all along, and keeping them updated with everything the other vets were saying because I"m an idiot and didn't know better..... they hold my dog hostage and try to FORCE me into signing the form.

I never asked for money back... lost wages from unpaid time off of work - pain and emotional distress for me and my family which includes two little girls who have been so upset over all of this, they have been making themselves sick too, they are 8 and 9 years old... 

THEY PRESENTED ME with this form... and tried to force me to sign it.

And then today - while I"m at work, my cell phone rings off the hook with messages from this office manager telling me I better bring that signed form back into them immediately. NEVER ONCE DID SHE ASK HOW MY DOG WAS!

I also found out that my dog had crapped all over herself in her kennel and they didn't clean her up.. I had to do that. I also found out that when one of the vet techs came in, that Princess had her face in her waterbowl, and was inhaling water... REAL NICE! The vet tech told me this, but said she would never admit to telling me any of this...

This office manager tells me my dog is eating and drinking and then I find out that's a lie too - from the vet who botched the first surgery....

I'm just beside myself.

I'm hurting - and I should be only focused on getting my dog better, which I've been trying to do and now this animal hospital is harrasing me and threatening to sue ME? 

I'm now starting to get ANGRY, VERY ANGRY... which is not like me at all.... and I'm not liking the way I'm feeling....

Bottom line - THEY DIDN"T FIX MY DOG OR SAVE HER LIFE. THEY MAY HAVE KILLED HER. I JUST DONT KNOW YET..... I am grateful to the surgeon who did the second surgery,and I bless her and thank her... she said that the money for the first surgery was paying her for the surgery she performed on Wednesday - so she was paid. But the damage was already so far gone, there is no guarantee my dog will pull thru.
That is why this vet is trying to cover their butts.....they KNOW they did wrong.....

I am still angry they tried to hold my dog hostage..... and tried to FORCE me to sign this paper.

Heck, they may try to sue me like they say - but I will fight it.... and I will go to the local papers and news channels and fight fight fight...
I'm just so tired and exhausted.....


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Dont sign....tell the woman at the vets..that you are not signing , that you are seeking legal advise, and will be seeking reimbursement for the botched up surgery by someone who should not have performed said surgery...see if that rattles the bees nest a bit. I hope your doggie gets better soon. I would lodge a complaint too with the state licensing board ...telling them of the blackmail form they tried to make you sign...and the refuasal to let you see your dog and the lies about how the dog was feeling too...keep everything written down..with times and dates of statements and see a lawyer. just my 2 cents worth....Peace.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You sound so tired...just think positive, every day your doggy is with you is a good sign. The fact that she ate a little is a good sign as well. Try boiled chicken and rice to entice her to eat and not upset her tummy. Continuing to think of your family and praying for your dog.


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

This really is very upsetting. I would not even answer the calls from the vet anymore. Number one priority is your dog! I wish you could find a vet that has no association with these rotten people. Then call a lawyer and the lawyers would tell you not to talk to them either. Do not show the bumbs your cards let them sweat! This has me furious also and I can imagine you are all going through hell. I am praying like crazy for your family and your precious dog. Calling the news is also a good idea. I am praying your dog is covered with the healing blood of Jesus! Please God in Jesus' name heal this dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am SO sorry you had this experience. Tell them sweetly that you would like to sign, but you need to clear it with your family's lawyer bc you deep down know you should only have to pay a reasonable spay fee, if that. If they want you to sign that thing, then they really think you have a good case against them! Rumford's neuter progressed similarly badly, with a "bleeder" inside that went unnoticed for far too long and caused all kinds of damage. I think they should refund your original 1,500, and you should not pay anything over and above their usual simple spay fee!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Is there anyway you can get a newspaper reporter to go with you next time you go to the vet.


Or if you cant get a real reporter, get someone to pose as a reporter.


Just say that he is here to ask a few questions about their practise, and then just drop in something about an operation that went wrong a few days ago.

Perhaps that might get them a little worried.. but then again it might not.

If it were me... I would do that kind of thing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Please as I said earlier, get with a lawyer or better yet, call a television station and report this to them. I know here in the Detroit area they have a couple of stations that help people when they feel they have been wronged. You have been wronged!!!! I'm am so sorry you are going thru this and wish you lived in my area. I have a wonderful vet and we have excellent specialist in the area. Michigan Veterinary Specialist are in Southfield and are excellent. I pray that Princess starts feeling better soon.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so so sorry that you and Princess are going through this. I updated her on our Prayer List, as you asked. 

I wouldn't sign that paper either. It's an admission that they've done something wrong and know they can be held legally responsible. I'd ask for every penny back, as you may incur future expenses since Princess is still not feeling well. 

Hugs to you both. I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow...I am flabbergasted! 

I am so sorry that you, your family and your pup are going through this!!! I don't have any more advice than what has already been posted....just sending hugs and lots of positive thoughts to you and your golden.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Princess is.

Hugs and kisses to Princess and to you. xx


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. First things first though, you need to not give her tylenol!!!!! Tylenol is never okay to give a dog, EVER, and I personally know one dog that died within days of being given tylenol for pain. I honestly dont care if that's what they prescribed or gave you, and while it may seem that I'm overreacting, I assure that I am not. 

I'm sorry to say, but I'm not sure you have any recourse other than to speak with a lawyer. If you dont intend to sue them (no matter what), then signing this paper doesn't matter. But if, under any circumstances, a lawsuit would be something you'd pursue, then dont sign it. I would speak with the "office manager" and simply tell them that you are seeking legal counsel at this point to advise you on which direction to take because you have now paid however much and they still want more and you're still unsure if the dog will recover. 

Pyometra is a scary thing, and I do agree with Swampcollie and to suggest there is anything "routine" about it would be a lie. Truthfully, its not their "fault" your dog ended up with pyometra, so to blame them for her being sick might not be totally fair. I'm not saying you should sign this, or that you should pay the extra fees, but I do think that drs genuinely want to make things better, and the vet that originally openned up your dog may well have saved her life, whether she needed a second surgery or not. He may not have got it in its entirety, but pyo doesn't take long to kill and is an emergency requiring immediate attention and perhaps he felt your dog didn't have time to wait for somebody more "experienced". 

I hope she continues to improve. BJ


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope Princess is continuing to get stronger. Very worried about your absence though... mental hugs coming your way.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been hoping to see you back here with an update. I also sent you a PM and haven't heard from you either. I'm so sorry you are going through this and hope that no news is good news. Hugs for you and Princess.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was hoping for an update on how she is doing.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

We are not doing well! I need prayers, lots of them!
I think we may have to put her to sleep. I dont know how much pain and suffering I can put her through. Our vet did a CBC - white blood cells up, red blood cells down - 
tapped her stomach, and got blood tinged fluid - spun it down and it was full of white blood cells.... 
Diagnosed with peritonitis...
Unless we do yet ANOTHER surgery, she may die.... 
I dont know if I want to keep putting her thru surgeries....

It's ALL MY FAULT! If I wouldn't have trusted this low life of a vet on the night I took her in to the hospital just because she vomitted ONCE, my girl would still be okay. My vet even told me tonight she doesn't think she even had an infection... this vet performed a gastropexy on my dog without my permission - and did a botched surgery and either knicked her bowel or her intestines....

Southwest Michigan Emergency Animal Hospital has basically killed my dog, and cost me more than $5,000 to date! 

I am just sick, and dont know what to do...

I think I may just have to put her to sleep....

She's on Cephalexin 500 mg, and Ciprofloxacin 500 mg - 

she's not getting better....she's hurting - 

I just can't believe I didn't listen to my gut, I should have never let these people touch my dog. I ultimately let them kill her.... because i was too stupid to know any better. ;0(


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can someone put Princess and myself back on the prayer list, I don't know how....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending you both prayers. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry-praying for you and your girl.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You have my prayers


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

As I said in my PM to you, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so very sorry what you are going through with you Princess.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for everything you and your girl have been through. Sending prayers for both of you.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry things aren't getting better. thinking of you and hoping she gets better.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you and Princess are going thru this pain. Dont think that you did this to her. You did what you thought was best for her. You trusted that these doctors knew what they were doing in the best interest of Princess's health. The did this to her not you. Dont feel guilty. You love her and only wanted to help her. They are the ones to blame. 

I pray that you can find the right thing to do and you can find some comfort in your love of each other. Give her a kiss for me for being so brave. She sounds like such an amazing girl.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry. Sending prayers your way and hoping things gets better.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please, please, please don't blame yourself. She needs you to be strong and help her and you can't do that if you are focusing on guilt. 

You are not a vet how could you know better than the vet? We depend on them to tell us the right thing to do because they are supposed to be the trained, knowledgeable and experienced doctors, this is not your fault. 

I'm praying she turns a corner soon and begins to improve. If she needs more surgery please find a vet you trust. Don't give up!


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

I am still praying! Have faith GOD CAN HEAL!!!!! Pray in Jesus' name for Princess to be healed! Don't give up!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Princess is not any better.

We didnt hear from you for a few days, and I for one, was thinking the worst.

Princess is still fighting to stay with you..... FIGHT FOR HER... she has nobody else to fight for her.

It is not your fault that all this happened.. but you can fight for her now.

We are all praying for Princess.... she sounds strong.

Sending hugs, kisses and prayers for you and Princess


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

augsep14 said:


> Can someone put Princess and myself back on the prayer list, I don't know how....



Princess has remained on the Prayer List since she was first put on it. Also, you are welcome to add further requests to the Prayer List yourself, everyone is. Just copy and paste the list into a new post and add your request at the bottom of the list. Just leave a comment above the list to let everyone know it's been further updated. 

Please do not beat yourself up, she needs your strength and focus right now...which I know is difficult. 
I hope she had a better night last night. Hugs to you at this troubled time.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Sending lots of thoughts to you and Princess...

I somewhat know how you feel...you want your pup to be healthy, active and for her to have the best life possible...you had NO idea that this would happen when you were doing the RIGHT thing and bringing her to the vet because you were concerned. The VET is to blame - not you!!! 

I support you in whatever decision you make that is best for you and Princess...no one can really understand what you are going through unless they are in your shoes. Just know that you have support and prayers and I hope that Princess keeps fighting. 

She is lucky to have you in her corner!! Big hugs to you and Princess!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are in my thoughts every day, I just wanted you to know.


----------



## Vanisland (Jun 22, 2007)

Prayers and hoping this little princess pulls through!!:crossfing Any updates on this sweet little girl?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Princess is in my prayers.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have been praying for Princess and you. My heart goes out to you and her.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

There is no way you could have foreseen what happened. You were doing the best you could for her by taking her to the vet, and you assumed the vet could help her.
I am so sorry.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope Princess is doing better.. hugs and kisses to her and to you


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY YOUR POOR---AND YOU---ARE HAVING TO GO THRU THIS. I AM SORRY BUT I HAVE VERY BAD VISION AND COULD NOT READ EVERY POST AND MAY HAVE MISSED SOME THINGS. BUT AS TO SIGNING THE RLEASE---THEY DO NOT WANT TO ADMIT IT IS THEIR FAULT, SO THEY ARE TRYING TO "HUSH YOU UP" SO NOTHING CAN BE SAID AROUND TOWN, ETC, AND ALSO KEEP THE MONEY THEY HAVE ALREADY GOTTEN.

NOT WUITE THE SAME, BUT BACK IN 2003 I MADE THE HORRIBLE MISTAKE OF PUTTING MY JUST TURNED 4 YEAR OLD GOLDEN BOY (IN MY AVATAR) ON pORhEART6 AND IT KILLED HIM. I WENT ROUND FOR ROUND WITH FORT DODGE AND THEY ALSO SENT ME A REELEASE WHICH SAID THEY WOLD PAY THE DIAGNOSIS PART (THIS INLCUDING ALL TESTS, BLOOD WORK THE WEEK HE WAS IN ICU, EVEN FOR THE NECROPSY. THAT CAME TO ABOUT HALF OF MY BILL. HE HAD BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH AUTOIMMUNE HEMOLYTIC ANEMIA AND THE NECROPSY REPORT CAME BACK READING "DRUG INDUCED NECROSIS OF THE LIVER"---IT WAS KILLING HIS LIVER.

THEY DIDN'T WANT TO GIVE ME ANY OF THE MONEY UNTIL I SIGNED THE REALSE--WHICH SAID I COULD NEVER TALK ABOUT THE SETTLEMENT,COULD NOT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THE PROHEART6, ETC. IN OTHER WORDS, IT WAS TO ZIP MY LIP. I REFUSED AND I WAS ALL OVER THE NET TELLING HIS STORY--PLUS FINIDNG DOG AFTER DO GTHAT HAD EITHER BEEN KILLED OR HAD A BAD REACTION TO IT.

I NEVER LET UP, I HOUNDED THEM AND FINALLY OUT OF THE BLUE THEY PAID WHAT THEY SAID THEY WOULD WITHOUT ME SINGING A RELASE. THAT LEFT ME FREE TO TELL HUNTER'S STORY, PLUS ONES OF OTHER DOGS. THEN 10 MONTHS AFTER HIS DEATH THE FDA HAD THEM PULL IT FROM THE MARKET BECUASE IT HAD KILLED SO MANY DOGS AND CAUSED SO MANY REACTIONS. IT WAS OFF THE MARKET FOR 4 YEARS WHILE THEY "REFORMULATED" IT ALTHO THEY SAID ALL ALONG THE FIRSTR ROUND WAS PERFECTLY SAFE.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Princess this morning...


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

In my opinion, they are trying to get you to sign this so you can't sue them for anything should you decide that they are at fault for creating the problem.I wouldn't sign anything, and I would also consult a lawyer, and find out what recourse you have. Malpractice is hard to prove.What ever you do it seems that time is of the essence and you girl needs more medical attention, find a good vet and take her.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping for an update on Princess...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm worried about Princess.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope Princess is feeling better.

Sending prayers and hugs to you both.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and strength to Princess.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Princess...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Princess doing? Hope things are getting better.

Prayers for you and your girl.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We are all worried about you and Princess. Hope to hear and update from you. In our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw the thread pop back up and hoped for an update.

Keeping Princess in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

An update...... Sorry I haven't been on .....

Things got worse over here in my world... Last Thursday when I posted about the CBC and the fluid in her abdomen.... the next day I planned to make phone calls to attorneys and other vets to look for help. BUT INSTEAD, my dad who is 68 years old calls me and tells me he's not feeling good and asks if I can drive him to the Dr. as he lives alone. So I head over, with my sick child who is also home with me - and dad suffers a heart attack.... Ambulance takes my dad to the hospital - they do surgery, but we find out dad's heart is too weak and isn't pumping enough blood and there is nothing they can do for him. We're told he has less than 6 months to live.... 

So I haven't had much time to spend with Princess as I've been with dad... 

And to top it off, on my way to the hospital to see my dad as the ambulance took him - I received a phone call from the vet owner of the animal hospital, and he personally threatened me with a lawsuit. 

This man told me if I didn't bring back the SIGNED release from saying I won't sue them, he would come after me for the cost of the second surgery. The surgery that I was told wouldn't cost me a dime... the second surgery that wouldn't have had to be performed had they not performed a gastropexy on my dog without permission... a surgery that was not necessary or approved by me, the dogs owner... a surgery that knicked my dogs bowels/intestines.... he said he's the owner and he makes those decisions, not his office manager... I told him all his office manager did was lie one lie after another and he said she's worked for him for 12 years, and never lies. He also said it takes a special kind of person to deal with problems like ME.

I asked him how much that second surgery would be, and he said, Oh, I dont know - but I'll figure it out..... He then told me that they dont do charity work.

The things he was saying to me were terrible! He told me I should take my dog to MSU from now on, as no one in this town does work for free. Oh, and he also said my animal is not welcome at his Emergency Animal Hospital.... HA, like I'd really go back there?
He also told me it wasn't their fault my dog had a suture reaction.... YUP, that's what he's claming now!!! A SUTURE REACTION....

I said, a dog doesn't get ecoli, strep, staph and enterococci from a suture reaction... 

He told me he would be waiting for my call on when I planned to bring that signed form into him.


I dont have the time to deal with this man..... I have to take care of my dying father now.... 
I dont have time to fight with him, or fight for the over five grand I've put into my dog...

If these people wouldn't have played god with my dog and performed a procedure they were not authorized to perform, this would have never happened!!! They basically used my dog as an experiment... and now I'm paying the price, as is my dog.....


Anyhow - this past week - I took her back in for more blood tests....
Her WBC is down, as its been high from infection for so long - but it's a little too low.... not sure what that means - 

HER RBC IS DOWN - she is anemic..... but all the other blood work they said looked okay.. which is a good thing according to my vet. As her blood work hasn't been close to normal for so long...

We will recheck her bloodwork in another week.... but we are holding off on a third surgery as we don't think she'll make it thru a third surgery.... we are hoping the antibiotics will help her fight off the raging infections inside of her.

And she is eating a "little" on her own, without me having to force feed her..... so that's promising.

But she's still panting all the time, and exhausted.....

She's still on 1000 mg of CIPROFLOXACIN daily - but that's it......
Oh, and Pepcid, 20 mg a day....

I dont know that she will ever be the same again... as they've hacked her insides up... but she is alive...

She did lose about 8 more pounds in the past week - which I dont understand since she is eating.... 

but she's alive - she's fighting for me, and fighting hard.... I haven't gotten to spend much time with her lately, cuz I'm at work all day and then at the hospital with my dad, so when I come home late at night, she lays on my feet and snuggles me, trying to tell me she is there and it'll be okay, but I just dont know... I really don't....


I just could really use some prayers... and I already know I have to say goodbye to my dad, I dont want to have to say goodbye to my dog too, so I really hope and pray she pulls thru for me... as we all know how our dogs listen to us and give us unconditional love, and I really need that right now... as I'm really having a tough time with knowing I have to say goodbye to my father... I just can't believe this is all happening... I really can't!

And for all I know - I may receive court papers in the mail soon from this owner of the vet clinic.....
I honestly odnt know if he's trying to scare me or not.... I think he's gonna come after me - just cuz he thinks he can....and if dad hadn't have had a heart attack, I would be fighting this guy tooth and nail, but I just dont have the strength to fight right now...I'm just exhausted, physically and mentally.
I'll keep everyone posted.... I promise....
Thanks everyone for the prayers, and well wishes, and thoughts....
I appreciate it very much!
Please dont stop the prayers now.... 
I really need them.
And THANK YOU all for listening to me, and caring... it means ALOT!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending prayers for you, your Dad and Princess... what a lot you have on your plate.

Dont know if you have a record button on your phone... if you do press it the next time the vet calls and threatens you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am sorry you are going through such a difficult time...
My thoughts are with you and your pup. Hang in there...


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I truthfully am not sure how a gastropexy plays into it. I know a few vets that routinely do them as part of a spay in breeds where bloat is a concern. I personally am petrified of bloat, so I will likely always have them do a gastropexy when spaying a bitch since they're in there anyhow. That said, I dont know why they wouldn't tell you they were doing it and why.

Honestly, I really think you need to document everything. Then, if anything comes of it, you have documentation of when they called, what they said (recording is a good idea), what they are insisting you sign (I'm assuming that you dont plan on signing it? Make sure you have it so if you do go to court, you can present the court with the document that they were threatening you over). Get copies of your vet files from the vets you've seen about this and what their interpretations of the problem are. I honestly dont think they'd be stupid enough to take it to court (really, one would think they'd call upon collections first). You dont plan to go back there. You have (hopefully) found another vet that is helping her. I dont think you need to worry about them informing other clinics about you and your "reluctance" to pay. But in the event that they are stupid enough to take you to court over this (I think they are hoping you will give in to them and sign the paper), you are prepared. I just cant see how they would want to spend money to go to court to fight you on the cost of a surgery if they know they did something wrong. But there are all kinds of stupid people in this world, so you just never know. 

I'm sorry to read about your dad. BJ


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your dad and Princess. I was hoping for better news. OMG you have so much going on right now. Do you have any family members or friends that can give you some help/support right now? You know you have a lot of support and prayers coming from us here but that doesn't help you when you really need some help. Hang in there. I feel so bad for you. I pray that everything turns out fine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have been in our prayers already, and we will definitely continue praying for you and now your dad, as well as Princess.

I think the one thing you need to do is at least have a lawyer send the place a letter stating they are to cease and desist contacting you in any way, no phone calls, mail, emails to you. All communication must go through your lawyer. Whether you go forward with any other legal action or not that will get them to leave you alone and you can concentrate on your dad. 

Make sure you are taking care of yourself, it's important.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping up for more prayers...


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all,
Things have been rough - I'm physically and mentally exhausted. Princess still just laying around sleeping. Yes, I've gotten some more phone calls, but I haven't answered and he hasn't left messages. I dont have time to deal with him. I have a father who needs me, and I dont have family here to help with him. It's all on me. 
Princess is eating a little on her own - every day - I'm not having to force feed her anymore - but her stomach is so filled with air/fluid - not sure which.... she sleeps all the time... her stools are mushy and dark in color... she's supposed to get another WBC in another week but I can't put her thru another surgery. She's still with me though - so she's definitely a fighter... and the prayers from everyone I'm sure has contributed to her still being here...
As for friends - no, I dont have friends helping... nope, no family friend for an attorney, I do have friends, but they are all busy... I'm sure if I asked for help - they'd give it to me, but I hate asking for help.... 
I'm managing - I always do - I'm hanging in there - I'm just exhausted, as I said physically and mentally.
So all the prayers do help... if they didn't, I wouldn't be able to handle all that's been dealt to me these past few months...
Also - 
Question - does anyone know????
My regular vet said that the owner of the vet called her, and asked for my dog's records, and she sent them to him. She didn't have my permission - isn't there like a HIPPA law for dogs?
Or can vets just send info back and forth to each other without the owners permission?
Well, I guess that's kinda a stupid question huh, since the vet at the Emergency Animal Clinic did a gastropexy on my dog without permission or consent to do so. He did it as a "favor", and didn't charge me for it.... Can you see that happening with an adult? Oh, I went in to remove a your uterus, and do a hysterectomy, and oh by the way - while I was in there, I removed your kidneys just so they wouldn't cause you problems in the future? 
I mean, REALLY, who does that??????
And now my vet who I trusted has shared my dogs medical info with the man who is threatening to SUE ME...
I just dont know who to trust anymore... it's like all the vets in this town are connected somehow to one another.

Oh, and also....
for the question about the gastropexy....
It plays in because when I took my dog to the Emergency Animal Hospital, I consented that they could do an Emergency Spay - because they claimed she had pyometra. Although, she didn't present with symptoms of pyometra... I trusted they knew what they were talking about. I paid up front and signed a consent form letting them do an emergency spay. That was the only thing I consented to on this form....
AFTER THE SURGERY... 
they said - Oh, while we were in there, we went ahead and performed a gastropexy... as a precaution, as a courtesy, and didn't charge you for it... that way your dog will never die from bloat like the Marley and Me Dog did...
Well, I never questioned it - I just said, Oh, okay - Thanks...
But what I've been told by Michigan State University Vet Hospital is that the gastropexy was done incorrectly, and this vet pulled and tacked the stomach too far down - and in doing the gastropexy, he obviously knicked her bowels/intestines which caused ecoli, enteroccoci, etc... to spread rapidly throughout her system which caused her to become so ill.... 
I didn't ask them to do a gastropexy, I didn't authorize one, I didn't even know what one was... he just went ahead and did it without permission, and in doing so, created another WORLD full of problems for my dog, and myself.... 

Veternarians shouldn't be able to just perform extra procedures without an owners permission.

Oh, and to answer another question - I sent them my own cease and desist letter - but it hasn't stopped them from calling me. Or from calling my vet....

What this clinic did to my dog was criminal, and what they are continuing to do is criminal.... but I dont have time to deal with them, because I'm taking care of a father who has no one but me... and needs me right now, ya know?

So anyhow - thanks again to EVERYONE for the prayers and support - It means more to me than I think any of yu will ever realize.... so THANK YOU.... GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are in this position, you have so much to deal with. 

Hang in there, things have to get better soon! Please don't be afraid to ask your friends for help or even just someone to talk to. If your friend needed help you would want to be there for them, give them the chance to be there for you.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You and your dad and princess have my prayers


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way. I sent you another PM. Take care and hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know you said you dont like to ask for friends for help but please ask them. I am sure your friends would like to help you and it would give you some relief and take some of the strain off you. Everyone needs to ask for help every now and then. Our shoulders are only so wide to hold so much. I know it is hard to ask but please reach out to them, I think you will be surprised. And maybe one of the friends will be able to help you with an attorney. 

Your vet should not have released her records without your permission. From all my experiences from moving around alot none of my vets would give any of my records to the next vet without my permission. 

I am keeping you, your father and Princess in my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending prayers for you, your Dad and Princess.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping to hear from you soon. Hope things are getting better for all of you.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am still thinking and praying for all of you. While I have no professional legal expertise I have some knowledge of the law and think you may not come out financially ahead if you fight this. Dogs are considered property so you cannot get pain and suffering. The best you can probably do is get any extra expenses you have incurred post surgery. And that will cost you whatever a lawyer charges you and probably a stipend for a vet to testify--so you can't come out ahead. I do have professional experience with the emotional end of this and hope you can focus on your dad now and taking care of princess without the emotional toll of any legal issues. You will be up against enough with the things you must deal with, without adding anything you don't absolutely have to. I am sorry this may not be what you would like to hear, but if you can let go of your anger with the vet, I think you may be better off in the long run. And if possible I think it might be good it you can change your posts on this thread which mention the hospital by name. You don't want that vet to have any ammunition against you in a slander suit.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I gotta say, after reading all of this story, I am so very VERY glad my vet takes after hours calls! 

I understand your frustration with them doing something to your dog without your consent. That is a completely different issue entirely though. A gastropexy is a really good idea, in my opinion. The problem wasn't the gastropexy... it was the fact they botched it (although for something so simple, I have to wonder if they tried it blindfolded because its really a very easy thing to do). Bloat can kill a dog within a couple hours (or less). Its not like removing a kidney (a gastropexy doesn't remove anything and is nothing like removing a kidney) and I guess to answer your question of "who does that?", many very VERY good vets "do that". It simply prevents the stomach from twisting on its axis, causing a lot of pain on the part of the dog and a dire emergency and something that can very quickly kill your dog. Goldens aren't at the top of the list of affected breeds, but it isn't uncommon for a golden to torse. But the part I didn't understand (though I think I do now) was whether the problem was that they botched it or that they didn't ask first. Everything else after that surgery *should* have healed up fine, your dog would have went home with you and been completely back to normal, had they have been competant enough to do a simple surgery. Stuff happens, and no surgery is without risk and slips can occur (they happen in people all the time) but the appauling part about it all for me isn't the fact that they messed it up (though I do shake my head on that), not even the fact that they didn't ask first, but the treatment you've gotten after the fact with the threats and verbal abuse. THAT is what upsets me but I guess as far as the actual vet, I really think he was trying to do the right thing by your dog and likely didn't realize the error at the time and despite sometimes things not going how they plan, I think the interests of your dog were first and foremost. Maybe things are different there, but when I walk into a clinic with a sick animal, I want them to fix it, not stop to get me to authorize everything they are about to do (and truthfully, no matter how simple, as this has proven in itself, things can go wrong). They do whatever it is that needs to be done. But I have a good relationship with my vets and there is a trust there. 

As for sharing medical records, the clinic you deal with likely didn't know what they needed them for and for all they knew, you were in the other's office with your dog. I think in all likelihood, the fact that they shared any information might work to your benefit because now they are able to see that another vet has determined they did something wrong and it wasn't just some freak illness that you are trying to get out of paying for. Office managers aren't doctors. I dont think there would be anything in that file to suggest anything other than you are in the right and they are in the wrong. I dont think your vet was being cunning in sharing their findings. If anything comes of it, the vet you are dealing with now will likely go to bat for you and tell them they messed it up, how they messed it up, what you have had to do to fix the problem, what kind of shape your dog was in when they treated it, etc. There is no reason not to trust them (unless there's something else that makes you uneasy) and if you are happy with the service you have gotten there, I wouldn't worry too much about it. You certainly have other more important things to worry about, but I really think your vet will put this guy in his place if he presses the issue with them.

Good luck with your dad and its nice to read that Princess will eat some for you. Hopefully every day she gets a little stronger and this all will be behind you. BJ


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone - my dad is only getting worse - the dog, still hanging in there for me... bless her heart!!! No change really, but she's still here with me. She is eating better, but her gums still go from bright pink to white - and no one can seem to explain to me why this is happening.....

As for the person who suggested removing the clinics name?? I wouldn't even know how to do that if I tried.... so if you know how, I can do that. But isn't there something called, freedom of speech? Just curious.... as it's not slander if it's factual.... right? 

But what do I know, I trusted these people to do right by my dog and they didn't. Intentions were probably good, but the treatment after was absolutely unacceptable and appauling! And, many other vets also do not believe my dog had pyometra to begin with... because this vet who did the surgery was a young guy who was "new" - the vet who saw her the Saturday before the surgery said it wasn't pyometra (he was in the SAME practice)... then that following Thursday - this new guy - well, he said it was... THEN as I said - when he removed it, he said it wasn't an engorged uterus, it was only walled off pockets of pus. Pyometra never presents as walled off pockets of pus... so Michigan State, and 3 vets in my area not affiliated with this clinic all said the same thing... that it wasn't pyometra. In fact, my vet did a pyometra surgery a week later on a Golden and said again to me - that pyometra is never walled off pockets of pus.... that's not the way it presents itself.

And then as I said, he said he was being helpful and did a gastropexy... well I didn't ask for one, nor did he inform me he was going to do one.... so regardless of good intentions... and yes, I know practicing medicine is just that... PRACTICING medicine - but he performed procedures that didn't need to be performed bottom line, which has caused me a lot of expense and emotional distress, missed time off of work, expense on special foods, antibiotics, follow up care with a weekly CBC test, etc... I mean, I'm still paying out the wazoo on this, all because they screwed up in the first place.... it's just all very sad. And my dog is still suffering because of someone's good intentions, and that's just not right.

And no, I wouldn't just go after these people for the heck of it, but what I'm saying is if they come after ME - I will fight to the bitter end! And I will fight to have them repay me for EVERYTHING I have spent because of their error - whether it was a mistake or not.... 

Anyhow - thanks everyone for your support and prayers, I appreciate it more than you will ever realize.... thank you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that your Dad isnt doing any better. I will keep him and Princess in my prayers. Hopefully they will both start doing better. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are on my mind every day, and I pray for you and your dad every time you cross my mind.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jodi, keep hanging in there. We are all here for you, Princess and your dad. Hugs, Cathy and Gunner


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is your Dad and Princess?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

You and you family in my prayers. I hope things get easier for you soon.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just an update - dad and Princess both are still here with me - dad not doing so well. Princess eating on her own, but she'll never be the same. Now she has a small spot on her snout that looks like a blood blister, but it's hard, and wont' pick off -so back to the vet we go... scared it'll be cancer..... that would be just my luck!!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you for the update... we have all been worrying about you, Princess and your Dad.

Sorry that your Dad is not doing so well.

I have no advice about the blood blister on Princess' snout, but I am glad to hear she is eating on her own.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Lucys Mum


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, it's been a long time since we have heard from you. I was expecting to hear bad news. I'm so glad that your dad and Princess are still will you. I hope the blister is nothing and that Princess continues to improve.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

The blister was cut out - removed - it was skin cancer - now we just wait and see. This dog I'll tell you - just hasn't had good luck this past year of life... Not sure why a skin cancer would just appear like that.... but now she has a divet in her snouth of where it was removed. They gave her local anesthetic and cut it out... poor thing - she didn't even flinch, and now she has a hole in her snout, where they had to cauterize it......
I'll keep everyone posted.... Please say a prayer for her that nothing spread because I'd hate to lose her to cancer after everything I went thru with her this past year!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor girl, hopefully it will be ok. keeping her in my prayers. She is a tough girl and may this be the last thing that happens. Yall dont deserve all this.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Princess is still having problems. Hopefully they caught it early and she will be fine now.

I am praying that this year will be a good one for her, you, and your Dad.

Tracy and Angel Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for your sweet girl..please keep us posted. xxoo


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers here too !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Jodi, praying Princess will be fine and that God will help you through all this with her and your dad. Take care. Please keep us updated.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Any updates on this amazing golden?


----------

